# Just needed a few cents



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

Remember scaping up a few pennies and getting a paper bag of candy?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2019)

What a delightful scene!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2019)

A lot like the one down the street from our school, only it had old wood creaky floors.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2019)

If you collected a few jam jars, you got pennies for them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

When we were kids while camping , my 2 brothers & I used to walk along the beach to a little store where we could purchase a little paper bag full of assorted candies for a mere few pennies. This was our summer ritual and it was FUN! 
 Those memories are priceless.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

It is a priceless scene for sure. I just miss the real one. I guess thats good though. I still have a little kid in me!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> I still have a little kid in me!


Me too and it’s the best part of me. I hope I have that kid in me forever.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 20, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> If you collected a few jam jars, you got pennies for them.


Soda bottles here..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2019)

We had a little dry goods store near our school with a circular candy counter in the center of the store.

One side of the counter was all penny candy and the other side was a fancier selection of chocolates that were boxed by the pound.  It amazes me that they used to have two women at that counter selling penny candy when school let out and that they were able to make money from the kids as they hemmed and hawed over what to spend their pennies on.

We also had an old harness shop that had a very small penny candy case near the door.  The store was owned by an old man that insisted on good manners.  He would attempt to scare/intimidate kids by crashing his wooden cane down on the counter if they interrupted whatever he was doing.  He really got a kick out of the the kids that didn't flinch or stood their ground when he tried to scare them.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice story, thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2019)

I remember penny candies, but don't ever recall getting a bag of them, that would have been great! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 20, 2019)

When I was a little kid, my folks had one of those little neighborhood grocery stores, and it had the old wooden candy counter with the glass front and shelves inside for the different kinds of candy. 
Actual candy bars were mostly a nickel, and the expensive ones cost a whole dime. 
My mom would put the neighborhood kids to work putting sawdust on her garden paths for 15 cents per garden cart load, and this was how most of the kids made their money to buy the penny candy. 

Back then, cigarettes could be sold to the kids, as long as the parents sent them after the cigarettes with a note and the money (about 28 cents for a pack of cigarettes), and since the parent usually sent 3 dimes or a quarter and a nickel, there would be a few cents left over for the penny candy.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I remember penny candies, but don't ever recall getting a bag of them, that would have been great! :topsy_turvy:


Yes. For some change I would get a small paper bag of candy I picked out. Today you couldnt even buy the bag with that money.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh your right! I had forgotten about that. My mother would send me to the drug store to buy her cigaretts.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh my! I forgot about these as well! So many summer days walking to the drug store to get some.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Remember these?


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

I remember.being fascinated watching my sister make these from gumwrapers. I never could it myself though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2019)

I always enjoyed these but they were never a penny!


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

I dont recall these. Maybe I'm to young haaahaa.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2019)

We had more darn fun with these wax lips.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh no! I forgot about these as well. Boy did we have fun with these. And they tasted good too.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh no! I forgot about these as well. Boy did we have fun with these. And they tasted good too.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Those wax lips jogged my memory into recalling those instant soda pills. They wers definitly one of my favorites. I would hurry home with my precious purchase and run for a glass of cold water and drop a soda pill in and each time watch in utter fascination each time it transformed that glass of water into soda. It didn't really taste like soda but I didnt care, I was having to much fun on a warm summer day.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2019)

And of course....these.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

You know what? I can actually still taste them. We would chew on that wax for a long time before spitting it out. Boy it didnt much to make us happy.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

You know what? I can actually still taste them. We would chew on that wax for a long time before spitting it out. Boy it didnt much to make us happy.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Ever make these?


----------

